# Fallout New Vegas muss man auch ohne Steam spielen können......OFFLINE



## TestingArea51 (9. Juni 2012)

*Fallout New Vegas muss man auch ohne Steam spielen können......OFFLINE*

Ich habe es satt mich ständig ein zu loggen,Nein,Ich akzeptiere Steam nicht und werde mich nicht anmelden,New Vegas muss auch Offline Spielbar sein,was wenn Jemand kein Internet hat ,Ich las wo ,das es auch Offline geht,ich finds eben ne Frechheit,das man genötigt wird,sich an zu melden,Fallout 3 da gabs auch kein Bitte melden sie sich erst an (Nötigung)!


----------



## chbdiablo (9. Juni 2012)

Steam auf offline Modus stellen, kein Internet mehr nötig.
Wenn du Steam nicht akzeptierst, kannst du New Vegas nicht spielen, wie auch viele andere Spiele nicht.
Manchmal muss man eben mit der Zeit gehen, Spiele die kein Steam benötigen setzten dafür auf Origin, Ubisoft-Launcher oder sonst irgendeine Online-Aktivierung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2012)

Bei Steam musst Du das Spiel online installieren, aktivieren und danach kannst Du offline spielen. Wichtig ist vor allem, dass du beim Einlogg-Bildschirm einstellst, dass deine Daten gespeichert werden. Wenn du das alles gemacht hast, dann kannst du später auch Steam starten, wenn du keine Internetverbindung hast.


----------



## golani79 (10. Juni 2012)

Vorher ein wenig besser informieren und dann rummeckern ..........


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2012)

ähm ja, und was hat das hier zu suchen unter Meinungen zu pcg?
Oder ist das eher der allgm. verwirrung gestiftet?


----------



## Exar-K (10. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm ja, und was hat das hier zu suchen unter Meinungen zu pcg?
> Oder ist das eher der allgm. verwirrung gestiftet?


 Das Thema ist doch im RPG-Forum.


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das Thema ist doch im RPG-Forum.


 
hm, tatsache
ach, muss mich wohl verguckt haben


----------



## TestingArea51 (10. Juni 2012)

Sorry,wenn ich für euch etwas seltsam klinge ,das Steam mir auf den Nerv fällt,aber ,es kamen schon Meldungen wie
"Derzeit können sie auf New Vegas nicht zugreifen" oder
"Steam nicht erreichbar"   und dann auch noch
"Keine Rückmeldung"

Die Steam Maske wurde weisslich und blieb irgendwie am Screen stecken,also wie festgefroren,kenn´s ja von Skyrim,gleicher Vorgang ---> Steam.
Hab jetzt das eh gefunden Offline bleiben Spielen aber möglich,danke


----------



## MisterSmith (10. Juni 2012)

TestingArea51 schrieb:


> ...Die Steam Maske wurde weisslich und blieb irgendwie am Screen stecken,also wie festgefroren,kenn´s ja von Skyrim,gleicher Vorgang ---> Steam.
> ...


 Wenn du schon Probleme bei Skyrim hattest, weshalb kaufst du dir dann Fallout New Vegas, hast du es vorher nicht gewusst?

Ansonsten pflichte ich golani79 bei, möglichst versuchen sich vorher zu informieren, ob ein Spiel Steam benötigt, ist mir zum Glück bis jetzt noch nicht passiert, obwohl ich auch schon ein Spiel gekauft hatte, wo ich aus Zeitgründen nicht darauf geachtet habe, welcher DRM verwendet wurde(Bioshock 2).


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2012)

TestingArea51 schrieb:


> Sorry,wenn ich für euch etwas seltsam klinge ,das Steam mir auf den Nerv fällt,aber ,es kamen schon Meldungen wie
> "Derzeit können sie auf New Vegas nicht zugreifen" oder
> "Steam nicht erreichbar"   und dann auch noch
> "Keine Rückmeldung"
> ...



also das Steam jetzt mal nicht geht weil Valve Schuld ist, kommt aber auch seeehr selten vor
 Und auch das ein Programm mal irgendwoher nen Schuss bekommt ist auch nicht auf Steam limitiert + dafür gibt es Supportforen

Und ich muss da auch noch mal mit in die Kerbe schlagen, aber wer schon schlechte Erfahrung hatte, der ist eigentlich dann selbst schuld wenn er zum Wiederholungstäter wird


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und auch das ein Programm mal irgendwoher nen Schuss bekommt ist auch nicht auf Steam limitiert...


 Das ist sicher richtig, nur bei einem Kopierschutz, egal ob Steam, Origin usw. kommen die möglichen Fehlerursachen des DRM noch zusätzlich oben drauf.

Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass man das Spiel nicht spielen kann steigt, das einzige alte Spiel was ich nicht mehr zum laufen bringe, ist Operation Flashpoint, und zwar nicht wegen eines neuen Betriebssystems oder sonstigen Inkompatibilitäten des Spieles mit meiner Hardware, sondern weil der Kopierschutz mein momentanes DVD-Laufwerk nicht "akzeptiert".

Das ist auch eigentlich logisch, dass ein Kopierschutz viel eher dazu führen kann das ein Spiel nicht funktioniert, dass ist ja auch dessen explizite Aufgabe, auch wenn dieser damit eigentlich nur auf Raubkopien abzielen will.

Aber bei mir ist es einfach Fakt, dass ich das Spiel regulär im Geschäft gekauft habe und trotzdem funktioniert es nur wegen des DRM nicht mehr.


----------



## TestingArea51 (12. Juni 2012)

*Klappt wieder.......mit Macken*

New vegas klappt wieder mit Macken,wie ne Stunden zoggen,danach in Gebäuden wie dem tops und Ghomorra ständige Keine Rückmeldung ,bei Raumwechsel,also gehste durch ne Tür und das Roulette das sich drehen sollte bleibt stehen,Strg Alt und Entf ,was steht dort---> Keine Rückmeldung.
Ich hab das Betribessystem in ner Woche 3x neu aufgetischt,das Steam neu install und New Vegas deto ,dann kam eben mal das Keine verbindung zum Steam Server...lol...nervig und dann als es endlich wieder ging die meldung sobald de durch irgendwelche Türen gehst Keine Rückmeldung bababa.
Werds nochmal de und Installieren...mal sehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass man das Spiel nicht spielen kann steigt, das einzige alte Spiel was ich nicht mehr zum laufen bringe, ist Operation Flashpoint, und zwar nicht wegen eines neuen Betriebssystems oder sonstigen Inkompatibilitäten des Spieles mit meiner Hardware, sondern weil der Kopierschutz mein momentanes DVD-Laufwerk nicht "akzeptiert".


 
Ich kann dir helfen dein OFP wieder zum Laufen zu bringen. Du hast ja vielleicht mitbekommen, dass sich Codemasters und Bohemia damals getrennt haben und Bohemia die ArmA Reihe gemacht haben. Die haben Operation Flashpoint jetzt noch mal veröffentlicht, aber unter den ArmA Mantel gebracht. Es heißt jetzt ArmA Cold War Assault. Das gute daran ist, dass jemand, der das Original OFP besitzt, sich das einfach runterladen darf und dort seinen OFP Key nutzen kann.
Lad dir also hier Cold War Assault runter: http://community.bistudio.com/wiki/Arma:_Cold_War_Assault  Und gib bei der Installation deinen OFP Key ein. Dann haste alles unter dem Namen ArmA Cold War Assault, auf die neueste Version 1.99 gepatcht und kannst damit die Kampagnen Cold War Crisis und das Addon Resistance spielen. 

Sorry, falls das arg am Thema hier vorbeigeht, wollte nur helfen


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> ...Dann haste alles unter dem Namen ArmA Cold War Assault, auf die neueste Version 1.99 gepatcht und kannst damit die Kampagnen Cold War Crisis und das Addon Resistance spielen.
> 
> Sorry, falls das arg am Thema hier vorbeigeht, wollte nur helfen


 Das ist mal wirklich eine Hilfe, danke dir vielmals Shadow_Man.  Und das Add-On hatte ich noch gar nicht gespielt, bin sehr gespannt. 
Ich hätte das Spiel vielleicht auch so zum laufen bringen können, aber an den Treiber-Einstellungen meines DVD-Laufwerkes will und werde ich nicht herumdoktorn, da es perfekt läuft.

Jetzt muss ich es nur noch wieder finden, hatte jetzt nicht gerade einen Ehrenplatz, ist aber nur eine Frage der Zeit, bin wirklich extrem neugierig.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. Juni 2012)

So habe die DVD-Box des Spiels gefunden, der Key aus dem Handbuchheft () hat auch wunderbar funktioniert. Nur leider gibt es mit der Maussteuerung extreme Probleme, es gibt immer ein- bis zweisekündige Aussetzer.

Aber wenigstens startet das Spiel wieder und ich konnte trotz der Probleme in das Add-On hinein schnuppern, der Anfang motiviert und macht gleich Lust auf mehr, nochmal danke Shadow_Man, großartiger Hinweis!


----------

